# TCoD Apples to Apples



## Ether's Bane (Apr 26, 2011)

Years ago, there was a forum game based on this. Well, now I've found a site which has this, and I've set up a game of AtA for TCoD. Password is qwertyuiop if you want to join. There's a player limit of 12.

You can join here.

For those who don't know the rules, to quote the original thread:



hopeandjoy said:


> For those who don't know the very awesome card game of Apples to Apples, it is a card game for 4 to 10 players. The judge pulls out a Green Apple Card (they have adjectives on them.) The rest of the players all set down Red Apple Cards (Which have nouns on them) that they think relate to the adjective on the Green Card face down. The comparisons can be funny or serious. The judge then flips the Red Cards over and reads each out loud, after which choosing the winner of that card. Once you get enough Green Cards, you win.


----------



## MentheLapin (Apr 26, 2011)

Is this the Typical Morning game? It won't let me in...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry.

www.nutsybolts.com/invite.php/72514/qwertyuiop

EDIT: By the way, you can X-out - you don't need to be in the window until everyone joins, as that would be impractical.


----------



## MentheLapin (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmm... is there a way to start the game again? I closed the window as Yoshiya Kiryu and now I can't get back on as that, so we'd have no judge D:


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 26, 2011)

Uh, you ARE in it. I'm the judge for this round.


----------

